# Tank Update



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's how it was a week ago:









Here's it today:









I got pearling!!!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That looks terrific,
Very well thought out.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks Winkeye. I like how the moss is growing on the background now. It is very close grown and not overpowering.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow Genin, that stuff is growing really quick! Looking great! What is that ground cover you are using? Is it an easy to grow ground cover?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks skuba. I am using HC as my ground cover. I have heard that if you do not have adequate lighting HC will grow upwards more than outwards, so I guess it can be finicky. I have also seen people post about it not growing well for them, but in my tank it seems to grow decent. I guess I lucked out.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is one heck of a field of HC my friend! Nice job!

It would be awesome if you shared your setup, and how you maintain the tank


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Dippy!

here's some specs:
40g breeder
Odyssea CF4 for filtration. 
70w MH lighting (10k bulb)
pressurized CO2 (1 bubble every 4 seconds)
ADA ferts & excell
30% water changed out weekly

I have to trim the dang moss pretty frequently to stop all the streamers and bushy growth (I want it to stay pretty flush). I also had a hard time with the HC initially and having to replant it until the root base got strong enough, now there's no problems *knock on wood*. It's a very simple set up and the piranha is getting bolder every day. He actually ate in front of me so I am hoping that he will start actively swimming about the tank during the lighted hours soon.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

oh man. that looks amazing

hows the sanchezi doing???? that guy is amazing as well.hahaha


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks Puff. The sanch is still a lazy punk, sitting in the blyxa during the lighted hours. On a good note he will eagerly eat with the light on now, but goes rignt back to sitting in the corner when he is done. I guess he's not skittish, just lazy







.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

The carpet looks amazing...I can only wish for a tank planted like that!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the kind words. I will have to post an updated pic soon. The moss has come in stronger on the background and I have been having some amazing pearling action lately!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yea put a new pic of your tank and your sanchezi. Your tank looks great, and will only get better as it matures. I like the openess of the new aquascape, and it was very well thought out.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I really like how you filled in the right hand side. It has came a long way in only 1 week!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words. I'll get some new shots this week and post them. The HC is really thick now and I feel like I am going to have to start trimming some areas so that the roots stay strong in the substrate.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ok here is the tank a week later. you can see the moss has really grown in the background a lot more and the HC is a very thick carpet on the whole substrate.

Any HC maintenace tips out there?

view from the front:








view from the left side:








view from the right side:


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful Genin, makes me want to redo my 10g I JUST started with an HC carpeting. I love it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Genin said:


> ok here is the tank a week later. you can see the moss has really grown in the background a lot more and the HC is a very thick carpet on the whole substrate.
> 
> Any HC maintenace tips out there?
> 
> ...


dang man just amazing







the moss is growing nicely


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks a ton guys. skuba how's the HC growing for you?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

great set up sir!! and those rocks looks amazing, but dont they have sharp edges??


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Genin said:


> thanks a ton guys. skuba how's the HC growing for you?


I may have worded that wrong, I meant I just started a planted tank, and after looking at yours It makes me want to redo it with HC.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

The ground cover and back wall are really growing in. Will the grass in the corners grow taller or are trimming it short like that? I just watch the vid of sanchezi and it is great looking. The tank looks great.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

fishlover,
i suppose you are right, they do have sharp edges. he doesn't dart around much so I guess I am not too concerned but thanks for pointing that out.

skuba,
got it.

welsher7,
thanks a lot. the blyxa will get taller but he has actually been trimming the very tops of it off himself. It's kinda annoying but he's not really hurting it that much so i'll let it go.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wowzer that looks great!









What is that 3D background? I really like it with the moss actually growing on it.

As for the sanch, have you tried a powerhead to increase activity?


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow that tank looks awesome.....very professional


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

piranawick,
thanks a ton.

gamgenius,
thanks for the kind words. I used to have a powerhead in the tank but he did not seem to like it much and would try to hide behind the heater wire. The background was made with handifoam and I just pushed some moss between the cracks and let it grow out.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Genin said:


> I used to have a powerhead in the tank but he did not seem to like it much and would try to hide behind the heater wire.


LOL 
Everyone's answer to the lazy P is, " Just throw in a powerhead." My rhom doesn't really care for the powerhead, either. He seems to be more active with it off, hehe.

GL


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi genin

I know you heard this alot but wow and congrats on your creation! Now what i wanna ask is whats the best substrate to grow that HC on? I have a 90g and i'll like to grow that there if u would mind offering me some tips. It adds a ton of green to the tank and i love that, my tank looks dull and boring atm I wanna spice it up

Thanks

Rob


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

DAMN....it filled in man, it filled in...

Looks top notch Genin


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn Joe!! looking good! freaking amazing.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Rob,
I used aquaticplants.com planted substrate. Only 1 bucket of it gave me about 3" or more of substrate around the whole tank so it was quite a bargain. Use bright lighting as well because some people complain that HC will not grow nice if the light is too dull, they will get leggy and grow upwards I guess.

flashover,
thanks as always.

BS,
well I have to admit that my CO2 levels getting bumped to the right level has really allowed the HC to flourish, so thank you for the drop checker!


----------



## robie1234 (Jun 8, 2007)

GREAT TThanks for the tips genine!

Wouldnt the birght lighting bother my pygos? Im asuming I need to move them into a holding tank untill all this replanting is finsihed correct? thats stupid question lol obviously (DUH)

Thanks again

Rob


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I think your pygos will be skittish for a little bit but they will get over it with time. Definately put them in a bucket, the planted substrate is very dusty and you want to be able to plant the plants firmly in the substrate without dashing pygos ripping it up, lol. Be prepaired to have some wet arms







.


----------

